# Speaker Wire Size



## Durry (Oct 9, 2010)

I got a Speaker wire size question

i got a spare set of jl c3 650 for sale, seems like nobody want them so im going to try them in my car...well here is the situation

my Amp its a Polk Audio Pa330, in the info that it came with the amp it says that the amp can hold up to 12 AWG speaker wire. Am i supposed to use 12 AWG speaker wire for the speakers or can i use higher size? Right now i have 20 Ft of 16 AWG Rockford Fosgate speaker wire the i came with a kit i bought ...i know i can use that speaker wire, but would i loose some quality on sound, would you recommend higher size on them ?

i have no money right now thats why im asking, i can upgrade in a future ..or maybe somebody can spare some speaker wire here  [people dont make gifts anymore  ]


----------



## LGHT_ (Jan 12, 2011)

Since you have it use it. If you didn't I would suggest getting the 12. That's what I'm going to do use. I learned the hard way by installing cheap stuff now it all has to come out and get rewired.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Basic Car Audio Electronics


----------



## Durry (Oct 9, 2010)

ive read that
so basically 16 AWG its good..


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Durry said:


> ive read that
> so basically 16 AWG its good..


yup....12 AWG is definitely overkill


----------



## tRidiot (Jun 29, 2006)

azngotskills said:


> yup....12 AWG is definitely overkill


Overkill is GOOD... IF you can afford it.

16g speaker wire is more than adequate for 99.95% of people out there. Only if you're going to be running a lot of power would I recommend bothering with 14 or 12g speaker wire.

Save your money, use the 16.


----------



## Durry (Oct 9, 2010)

someone want to spare some speaker wire???? lol

i guess i have to fill the piggy bank again...

im going to try the 16 AWG speaker wire anyways ( 75 watts max)
and then if i upgrade in the future, ill know if it changed something or if i hear a difference


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

I have a friend using 20AWG and it sounded as good as competetion systems....


----------



## ride2wheels (Dec 20, 2010)

I've used stock wire and it sounded fine. It would be different if you didn't already have the wire.


----------



## e2theloc (Jan 16, 2011)

run 10 ga


----------



## FAUEE (Jul 22, 2010)

Most factory speaker wire is 22 AWG at best. Running anything bigger than 16GA is total overkill. People do it for the looks or because they don't understand what's going on, or they have it laying around.

You;d have to be running well over 600RMS to need to worry about larger wire for speakers, or running it down a bus. And even then. Considering that the PA330 is a small amp that likely doesn't even do rated power (never clamped it so I can't say for sure), I'd say you're more than fine.

Honestly, you could use your stock wiring and be fine.


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

^^That's right... I learnt this from the hard way.. Stil got >300ft of speaker wire laying in my store room....


----------



## Durry (Oct 9, 2010)

kyheng said:


> ^^That's right... I learnt this from the hard way.. Stil got >300ft of speaker wire laying in my store room....


300 FT  ...man spare some speaker wire for the poors :blush:


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

16awg for all speakers including subs is more than fine for nearly all installs. This topic has been beat to death but somehow it's hard to convince people that you DON'T need 12awg wire to pass a measly 75 watts. I'm running 16g and am running more power to my fronts than most people. I'd run 18g without a second thought to be honest.


----------



## Durry (Oct 9, 2010)

ok then


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

If you willing to pay for shipping.....


----------



## ZAKOH (Nov 26, 2010)

FAUEE said:


> Most factory speaker wire is 22 AWG at best. Running anything bigger than 16GA is total overkill. People do it for the looks or because they don't understand what's going on, or they have it laying around.
> 
> You;d have to be running well over 600RMS to need to worry about larger wire for speakers, or running it down a bus. And even then. Considering that the PA330 is a small amp that likely doesn't even do rated power (never clamped it so I can't say for sure), I'd say you're more than fine.
> 
> Honestly, you could use your stock wiring and be fine.


http://www.bcae1.com/wire.htm

I went to this web page and loaded their speaker wire calculator. If I push 150 watts to 4ohm speaker on a 22awg 15 long cable, the speaker sees 120watts. If I use 16 gauge wire, the speaker sees 141 watts. Clearly, there is a difference. My comps and amp will have more headroom with the 16awg wire. Yeah, it probably results in small audible difference, but remember that your audio system is a sum of all parts. Better wires, better HU, better sound insulation, etc, it all together adds up to a big impact. I personally, don't know why rewiring is causing such a debate. A 50ft roll of 16awg OFC speaker wire is sold for $15. Just buy it, rewire the speakers, and forget about it. I am a fan of cheap tweaks. Sacrificing a $5 pillow for my sub box polyfill or $15 for new speaker seems like a good deal to me.


----------



## Rob Dobbs (Jan 12, 2011)

You can get 50" of 16g ofc at Parts Express for $5


----------



## FAUEE (Jul 22, 2010)

ZAKOH said:


> WIRE
> 
> I went to this web page and loaded their speaker wire calculator. If I push 150 watts to 4ohm speaker on a 22awg 15 long cable, the speaker sees 120watts. If I use 16 gauge wire, the speaker sees 141 watts. Clearly, there is a difference. My comps and amp will have more headroom with the 16awg wire. Yeah, it probably results in small audible difference, but remember that your audio system is a sum of all parts. Better wires, better HU, better sound insulation, etc, it all together adds up to a big impact. I personally, don't know why rewiring is causing such a debate. A 50ft roll of 16awg OFC speaker wire is sold for $15. Just buy it, rewire the speakers, and forget about it. I am a fan of cheap tweaks. Sacrificing a $5 pillow for my sub box polyfill or $15 for new speaker seems like a good deal to me.


I will agree with this. Personally I re-wired my car with oversized 16GA. But the point I'm getting at is that its not necessary, unless you have a pretty high powered 4 channel.

I do agree that it's best to upgrade everything to ensure you've got a good setup. But honestly running 12GA is almost always overkill.


----------



## Durry (Oct 9, 2010)

FAUEE said:


> I will agree with this. Personally I re-wired my car with oversized 16GA. But the point I'm getting at is that its not necessary, unless you have a pretty high powered 4 channel.
> 
> I do agree that it's best to upgrade everything to ensure you've got a good setup. But honestly running 12GA is almost always overkill.


well like i said...i got the rockford 16 awg speaker wire....i dont know if that cable its considered as 16awg oversized ...


----------



## SoundChaser (Apr 3, 2009)

I prefer overkill but 16 will be fine. If you’re concerned and have enough you can double it up.


----------

